# My Boosted SE after Brake Upgrades



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't get too many good during the install pics, but I took these pictures of the ride yesterday afternoon after I just washed it. I just installed a set of Power Slot rotors, Hawk HPS front pads, OE rear pads and SMC Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines. Enjoy!























































Here's a pic of the stainless line during the install:


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Super clean and very nice eye candy. Keep it up Marvin.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

:cheers: sexy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea..is that heat resistant paint, or just high gloss enamel? looks good


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hell yea..is that heat resistant paint, or just high gloss enamel? looks good


Powdercoat.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice!... as usual, keep up the good work Marvin.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> Nice!... as usual, keep up the good work Marvin.


Thanks Michael! You know how far this car has come for sure!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

looks nuts man, i PMed you, I WANT YOUR LIP/SIDESKIRT! lol
what're you running under the hood, det, front mount intercooler, t25?
and correct me if im mistaken, the only advantage for stainless braided lines (other then being more $$ and not rusting) is that they prevent the lines from expanding at all (and therefore braking less efficient?)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> looks nuts man, i PMed you, I WANT YOUR LIP/SIDESKIRT! lol
> what're you running under the hood, det, front mount intercooler, t25?
> and correct me if im mistaken, the only advantage for stainless braided lines (other then being more $$ and not rusting) is that they prevent the lines from expanding at all (and therefore braking less efficient?)


Appreciate the good comments man. As far as the lip goes, you can order that straight from Stillen. It should be about $120 shipped. You have to get it painted yourself. The sideskirts are stock on my SE. I'm running a T25 DET turbo with a FMIC, JWT ECU, 370cc injectors, Walbro 255lph pump, HKS Recirc Valve, B14 super conversion(MAF sensor, intake manifold, O2 sensors, ECU wiring harness) and other stuff I can't remember right now. You are correct about the stainless steel braided lines.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks real good as usual Marvin


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Looks real good as usual Marvin


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Appreciate the good comments man. As far as the lip goes, you can order that straight from Stillen. It should be about $120 shipped. You have to get it painted yourself. The sideskirts are stock on my SE. I'm running a T25 DET turbo with a FMIC, JWT ECU, 370cc injectors, Walbro 255lph pump, HKS Recirc Valve, B14 super conversion(MAF sensor, intake manifold, O2 sensors, ECU wiring harness) and other stuff I can't remember right now. You are correct about the stainless steel braided lines.



shibby !
/me orders. i've got a cousin who owns a body shop, and he has this uncanny ability to make insurance companies pay for damn near anything  the lip paint will prob be free (ill have him do it when he has another black car in the paint booth)
lol i dont suppose you kno any junkyards i could get a b15 5speed tranny from? ive got an auto, levelten upgrade is a bit too much $$, and my u13 Bluebird DET's lsd 5 speed wont fit D: (or so chimmike tells me, but, i trust what he says, hes been doin this longer than me)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry bro, you might have to do quite a bit of searching, or maybe you might have to buy brand new.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Powdercoat.



i know, i hate these kinda questions too, but how much did you pay? im debating doing my IC piping, depending ont he price.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i know, i hate these kinda questions too, but how much did you pay? im debating doing my IC piping, depending ont he price.


Hmm...well, I know my FSTB was $30. It couldn't be too much, you know? They have to mix a certain amount of powdercoat to use, so it depends on where you go. Try to find a local shop do it for you, so you can get a good estimate. It really does set the engine bay off man.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Where in VA are you from? I am in Charlottesville


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Where in VA are you from? I am in Charlottesville


I'm actually from California, and I'm stationed here in San Diego now. I was stationed in Norfolk, VA because I'm in the Navy.


----------

